# The combat stache...... don't hate



## Grimfury160 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why do people got to hate on the combat beard? It is more than just a statement ........its a lifestyle!
*​*


> *By Spc. Ian Boudreau
> 27th Infantry Brigade Combat Team Public Affairs*
> 
> It must be admitted: as an accessory to the modern man's attire, the mustache has seen better days. Once celebrated as a sign of class and virility, it is now generally regarded as something of an anachronism.
> ...


 
Even the National Guard has fun with it. They just don't go for the full on beard.


----------



## Worldweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

Mustaches should be reserved for pedophiles and the mentally disabled


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 8, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> Mustaches should be reserved for pedophiles and the mentally disabled


 
you mean these gentlemen?


----------



## Worldweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

Not at all... if the National Guard want to wear suspenders that's up to them.  :nerd:


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 8, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> Not at all... if the National Guard want to wear suspenders that's up to them. :nerd:


 
     The real question is Tennessee, Kentucky or Virginia


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2012)

Grimfury160 said:


> The real question is Tennessee, Kentucky or Virginia


Actually, Arkansas.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2012)

I make my Navy students grow mustaches, I like them all to look like 80-90's era SEALs/fighter pilots.


----------



## Worldweaver (Sep 9, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Actually, Arkansas.


I knew they looked familiar


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2012)

It's better in pairs. ;)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 10, 2012)

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give this dude a 12.






Wonder if he combs his beard sideways before he eats!


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give this dude a 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if he combs his beard sideways before he eats!


 And when speaking into the mike sounds like this.......spakkkss skpppssp whisp.


----------



## JBS (Sep 10, 2012)

If Special Operations capabilities and qualifications were determined by the ability to grow a beard, I'd be Delta and SEAL Team 6 at the same time.    I can grow a hella beard.


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 10, 2012)

^If that statement were true, I'd be Navy ROTC in middle school... :-/


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Sep 11, 2012)

OK RJ said:


> ^If that statement were true, I'd be Navy ROTC in middle school... :-/


Shit, I wouldn't be allowed within 500 feet of a school with the tarantula fur looking nastiness that I grow.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 11, 2012)

JBS said:


> If Special Operations capabilities and qualifications were determined by the ability to grow a beard, I'd be Delta and SEAL Team 6 at the same time.  I can grow a hella beard.





JustAnotherJ said:


> Shit, I wouldn't be allowed within 500 feet of a school with the tarantula fur looking nastiness that I grow.


OK ... you guys may have to produce your ugly mugs with un-PERSEC'd chins now.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## dknob (Sep 14, 2012)

i can grow a beard but no stache.

so hence I can only grow an amish beard.

so hence hence... i dont grow beards.


----------



## Etype (Sep 14, 2012)

Grimfury160 said:


> View attachment 6783


Good beard, but I give those arms 4 thumbs down.


----------



## dknob (Sep 14, 2012)

Everybody knows SF is lax on PT.


----------



## JBS (Sep 14, 2012)

I was going to say something, but I bet he can *shoot* like a mofo.


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2012)

NM.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 16, 2012)

Two things I fucking hate: Facial hair and shaving.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Muddergoose (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give this dude a 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if he combs his beard sideways before he eats!


 
He hides his MREs , extra ammo, SOP manuals, a latrine, a mortar,
2 M134s and a TV in there plus his satphone.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2012)

Muddergoose said:


> ...pic...


 
The most photographed beard in the US forces...

LL


----------



## AngelsSix (Dec 16, 2012)

This is HAWT.  I will find this guy and marry him.... LOL!



TheSiatonist said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give this dude a 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if he combs his beard sideways before he eats!


----------



## Vat_69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Beards living the good life.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Dec 21, 2012)

Even Santa sporting one....................


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 21, 2012)

My AF buddy grows the best stache (without accompanying beard) that I've ever seen


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 21, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> My AF buddy grows the best stache (without accompanying beard) that I've ever seen


 
Hmmm... wonders if he's compensating for the receding hairline... :whatever:

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 22, 2012)

Not SF, but still a helluva warrior and arguably the best wearer of the straight-up 'stache in the modern era:


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 22, 2012)

This guy may've been posted earlier but he's got some epic growth that would make Grizzly Adams proud:


----------



## Grimfury160 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 23, 2012)

See now, posting SF pics isnt fair.  Those guys have no limits on facial hair growth.  For a conventional guy to grow a truly great combat 'stache requires an extra level of dedication and rules-skirting that just isn't there in SOF.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally, I loathe mustaches.  Few people can effectively pull it off, and most of the time they appear to grown as a "Hey!  Look at me, I'm different!  That means I"m special!" thing.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 24, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Personally, I loathe mustaches. Few people can effectively pull it off, and most of the time they appear to grown as a "Hey! Look at me, I'm different! That means I"m special!" thing.


Wait a minute..didnt you have a moustache when you were wearing THOSE shorts?


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 24, 2012)

This thread is Tom Selleck approved.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Wait a minute..didnt you have a moustache when you were wearing THOSE shorts?


 
Definitely NOT.  Besides, I wasn't in the Army when "that" most unfortunate pic was taken.

The only time I've had any appreciable amount of facial hair was when I was in ASOC.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2012)

What, other than cback's mention there's no discussion on fighter pilot molester 'staches?

"Yes, Captain, I understand it is a 'tradition', but Hanson's waiting for you in the ready room, so go have a seat over there."


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 24, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Personally, I loathe mustaches. Few people can effectively pull it off, and most of the time they appear to grown as a "Hey! Look at me, I'm different! That means I"m special!" thing.


 
This smacks of Moustache Envy. It's a thing, maybe.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> This smacks of Moustache Envy. It's a thing, maybe.


 
More like Attention Whore non-envy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 25, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> More like Attention Whore non-envy.


 
Don't worry young Mara, one day your balls will drop and you'll have facial hair too...


----------



## banefan1 (Dec 31, 2012)

dknob said:


> i can grow a beard but no stache.
> 
> so hence I can only grow an amish beard.
> 
> so hence hence... i dont grow beards.


Same here...all beard NO stache


----------



## arch_angel (Feb 4, 2013)

I wish I had the ability to grow at least a 'stache.  If it were required for SF they wouldn't even look at my application.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 5, 2013)

Guess you all didn't know..... ZZ Top are actually in CAG!!! LOL......


----------



## Crawdaddy (Feb 5, 2013)

The beard was the best part of deployment


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2013)

Crawdaddy said:


> The beard was the best part of deployment



Crawdaddy as per the site rules you are to post an intro in the Introduction forum prior to posting anywhere else. Your next post should be there.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good thing he had that beard!  Otherwise, people would confuse him with an American.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 27, 2013)

*I hate shaving:*​* *​​​​​


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't grow a beard....I'm not fit for this kind of job


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I can't grow a beard....I'm not fit for this kind of job


 
Guess you'll be stuck sweeping floors.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been wondering why Santa hasn't gotten me anything recently, but now I can see why.  It seems he has joined the war on terrorism!    (Are those the latest issued ballistic sunglasses?)


Joking aside, awesome pic there, RB.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 27, 2013)

RB, is that the shemagh we gave you?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2013)

RB said:


> *I hate shaving:*​*View attachment 8284 *​​​​​


ZZ Top rides again!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 27, 2013)

Um....that shemagh you speak of must've been in a different care package to a different person... ;)

If Santa didn't come last year, it's because he was with me!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think Blackside Concepts needs to develop a black beanie and ship a couple of them over to Afghanistan, gratis.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 27, 2013)

I attempt to grow staches but because I have no hair, it looks stupid. Fireman are supposed to have mustaches! Anyhow, some female M.D. at the local E.D. told me I look like a porn star with a stache. I was going to tell her she can fluff me if she wants but...that would be unprofessional...

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2013)

:-"


----------



## Muppet (Apr 27, 2013)

pardus said:


> View attachment 8286
> 
> :-"


 
Now, that's a porn mustache!

F.M.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Now, that's a porn mustache!
> 
> F.M.


 
aka Ron Jeremy clonish porn 'stache.

ETA: and ahem BSC......aka goon.....every SFODA would be given some and would wear them IF THEY HAD THEM.....and No, I'm not currently with an ODA, but I did stay at a VSP last night...... :-"

ALSO.........put the gun flag on a patch AND a hat......BSC logo on the back!!


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Now, that's a porn mustache!
> 
> F.M.


 


RB said:


> aka Ron Jeremy clonish porn 'stache.


 
And you should've seen the smoking hot actress I was shagging at that time, Giggity Giggity!


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2013)

:-"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 28, 2013)

pardus said:


> And you should've seen the smoking hot actor I was shagging at that time, Giggity Giggity!


 
Tom Selleck?


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Tom Selleck?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Now, that's a porn mustache!
> 
> F.M.


 



Mac_NZ said:


> Tom Selleck?


 
So that would make it gay porn...


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 28, 2013)

Once, just once, I'd like to see a rubber band, a la, "Captain Lou" Albano.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 29, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Once, just once, I'd like to see a rubber band, a la, "Captain Lou" Albano.


 
Oh, OK:​​​​​


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 29, 2013)

Ha!  Knew someone here had it!  Dude, you are old!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2013)

RB said:


> Oh, OK:​​View attachment 8310​​​


 
There.  I fixed it.  Another satisfied BSC customer.


----------



## Dame (Apr 29, 2013)

LOL, I remember that day, RB. I think you scared the shit out of my BIL. I still owe you for that!


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 2, 2013)

Tactical Santa carrying a ...  (what gun is that?)


----------



## RackMaster (May 2, 2013)

Looks like an AK variant with folding stock and a bunch of extras but I'm no gun expert.


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2013)

RB said:


> Um....that shemagh you speak of must've been in a different care package to a different person... ;)
> 
> If Santa didn't come last year, it's because he was with me!!


 
We handed you that shemagh in friggin person, like when you were drinking our beer and sleeping at our house...   IIRC...
Send an address if you need a care package, you homeless derelict... 

sooooooooooooo....  You Killed Santa?  You Bastige.

My rant.... deployed d-bags without the sense to send their addresses when they know what will arrive....  like an unnamed AWP who is not Freefalling....


----------



## pardus (May 2, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Tactical Santa carrying a ... (what gun is that?)


 
It's probably a tricked out 10/22    :-"


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 3, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Tactical Santa carrying a ... (what gun is that?)


 
Suhweet gat!!!!......but next time you have to do the look away "Oh, I didn't know you were taking my pic" pose...LOL!!! 

ETA: x: you have my addy boner....ck ur PM's.......oil samples accepted and repaid.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 8, 2013)

*sigh* I still long for the opportunity to grow a beard again. I'm screwed in both the military and my civilian job. It's blasphemy to not allow a beard like mine to flourish! 





That's what I worked up a couple months after coming back from Iraq.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2013)

Kiva19 said:


> *sigh* I still long for the opportunity to grow a beard again. I'm screwed in both the military and my civilian job. It's blasphemy to not allow a beard like mine to flourish!
> 
> 
> That's what I worked up a couple months after coming back from Iraq.


 

Did you just glue a bunch of your buddies pubes all over your face?  :-"


----------



## Dame (May 8, 2013)

Kiva19 said:


> *sigh* I still long for the opportunity to grow a beard again. I'm screwed in both the military and my civilian job. It's blasphemy to not allow a beard like mine to flourish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*That's a Beard Beanie if I ever saw one.*


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2013)

Dame said:


> *That's a Beard Beanie if I ever saw one.*


 
Double Z Snap!


----------



## x SF med (May 8, 2013)

Kiva19 said:


> *sigh* I still long for the opportunity to grow a beard again. I'm screwed in both the military and my civilian job. It's blasphemy to not allow a beard like mine to flourish!
> 
> - pic-
> That's what I worked up a couple months after coming back from Iraq.


 

You look like a deranged and confused terrorist...  whassup wit dat?


----------



## Kiva19 (May 8, 2013)

ACTUALLY...they're my enemy's pubes. It's my form of trophy collecting. 

As far as looking like a deranged and  confused terrorist: Aren't you supposed to know your enemy? What terrorist ISN'T deranged and confused? 

Don't hate on the beard! Jealousy isn't good for ya.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2013)

Kiva19 said:


> ACTUALLY...they're my enemy's pubes. It's my form of trophy collecting.
> 
> As far as looking like a deranged and confused terrorist: Aren't you supposed to know your enemy? What terrorist ISN'T deranged and confused?
> 
> Don't hate on the beard! Jealousy isn't good for ya.


 
So you kill guys by biting their cocks off, glad DADT is over.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> So you kill guys by biting their cocks off, glad DADT is over.



Oh me too, hunny bunz! 

I'm sorry my curly beard is too "ethnic" for you all...you racists!


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2013)

Kiva19 said:


> Oh me too, hunny bunz!
> 
> I'm sorry my curly beard is too "ethnic" for you all...you racists!


I didn't know ghey was an ethnicity.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I didn't know ghey was an ethnicity.


 
No I was referring to me "looking like a terrorist".


----------



## txpj007 (May 9, 2013)

I always say I'm 1/4 cherokee (true) but my beard is 100% apache. My buddies back home in Ft Worth dont have that problem though. Hell my buddy Joe had the full on waxed mustache before the rebirth of the new trend going on these days. He even wrote a song about it. The rest of their stuff is great to IMO. www.holymolytexas.com


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2013)

That dudes beard is epic.  If only I had the patience and heat tolerance to grow it out like that.  Your buddy looks a bit like Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## txpj007 (May 9, 2013)

Hahaha! I can see that a little.  I dont know if its still up but someone made a FB page for Chris' beard at one time.  He does set the standard for the hometown crew though lol.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> attachments
> 
> I always say I'm 1/4 cherokee (true) but my beard is 100% apache. My buddies back home in Ft Worth dont have that problem though. Hell my buddy Joe had the full on waxed mustache before the rebirth of the new trend going on these days. He even wrote a song about it. The rest of their stuff is great to IMO. www.holymolytexas.com[/quote]


 
Dude, is that the outside stage at the White Elephant? I will plead the 5th about knowing anything about what goes on at the WE... but I will say I have downed more than a 5th there on occasion... and the outside stage they set up at the Flying Saucer is pretty good too. I miss the old Caravan though... and the HOP...

of course it could be one of the Mudfest, err Mayfest stages too...

GO FROGS!!!


----------



## txpj007 (May 9, 2013)

LOL ahh the good ole' stockyards and sundance.  This was actually at Pogue Mahones over by W. 7th and Magnolia after a show this past St Paddys day weekend.  Great to hear you're a fan of the "Fort" and the Frogs!


----------



## x SF med (May 10, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> LOL ahh the good ole' stockyards and sundance. This was actually at Pogue Mahones over by W. 7th and Magnolia after a show this past St Paddys day weekend. Great to hear you're a fan of the "Fort" and the Frogs!


 
TCU grad...  and lived in FWTX a long time...  got to watch Alliance go in... and the Speedway...  was there for the F5 too...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 1, 2013)

This is outrageous!
________________________
Soldier Kicked Out Of Special Forces Because He Can’t Grow A Beard

FORT CAMPBELL, KY – A former member of the U.S. Army’s elite 5th Special Forces Group is not a happy soldier these days. Army Staff Sergeant Mark Diggs is still coming to grips with the fact that his childhood dream of being a Green Beret has been cut short due to an unofficial technicality in the esteemed group’s operating procedures.

“It’s really embarrassing,” said the twenty-eight year old from Spicer, MN. “I keep trying to tell myself that I’m just highly evolved, but it still doesn’t make up for the fact I have a testosterone level of an eleven year-old French boy.”

Diggs is referring to his recent ejection from the legendary unit based on his inability to grow a suitable combat beard.

“My instructors warned me during Robin Sage that I was walking a thin line when they discovered that my hair wasn’t filling out,” he added. “I kept telling them, ‘Patience, patience, it’ll happen. I’m one-sixteenth Cherokee … these things take a while.’ But in my heart I knew I was only delaying the inevitable.”

His former comrades admit Diggs, who is currently serving as a supply specialist, was a decent soldier. Yet they maintain that rules are rules.

“Look, we have a reputation to uphold,” his ex-team leader, Master Sergeant Kirk Carmona, told The Duffel Blog. “And for that matter, our beards aren’t just for looking radical, either. Studies have shown that our whiskers have a Samson-like correlation with our effectiveness in combat… plus it helps me fuck my super model wife better. How can I trust a beardless soldier to watch my six?”

The unofficial tradition of SF facial hair dates back to the group’s inception in 1952 when the newly formed group tried to break away from the clean-cut image of their OSS predecessors.

“General MacArthur was a classic by-the-book douchebag,” says Maury Tracewski, a Green Beret historian. “We were having a hard time retaining a lot of our best soldiers because of his strict grooming policies. The unit was essentially created to give our smartest, fittest, and hairiest warriors a safe-haven from the mainstream Army and all the cock-wads in charge. And our hands-in-pockets waiver was pretty appealing, too.”

Read the rest here...


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 1, 2013)

You know that is a Duffel blog article, right?
Look at some of the other article titles.  "Pentagon Study Confirms:  Napalm Does Stick To Kids."  C'mon, really?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 1, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> You know that is a Duffel blog article, right?
> Look at some of the other article titles.  "Pentagon Study Confirms:  Napalm Does Stick To Kids."  C'mon, really?



That's completely legit.  Are you just a beardless hater?  :-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 1, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> View attachment 8349View attachment 8350
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foret about the mustache look at that hair!


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> That's completely legit.  Are you just a beardless hater?  :-"



Only way I could grow a beard is to glue the stuff that falls off my scalp.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 1, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> You know that is a Duffel blog article, right?
> Look at some of the other article titles.  "Pentagon Study Confirms:  Napalm Does Stick To Kids."  C'mon, really?


What are you talking about? It's as legit as "Koalafying"!  LOL!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 1, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> What are you talking about? It's as legit as "Koalafying"!  LOL!



We made our students do that all the time. That is a very effective re-training tool.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 1, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> We made our students do that all the time. That is a very effective re-training tool.


 
Yeah, I had to do that once or twice in basic. Hell, Joe was doing it in the field @ Bragg for fun.

F.M.


----------



## Iteach4 (Sep 6, 2013)

You all know there was a study done correlating beards to combat effectiveness? I wasn't sure about posting links, but you can google it. I found it linked on a favorite news site. 

Beards save lives. They also may increase lives depending on the situation.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 9, 2013)

I like the first comment: "Get off my lawn."   LOL!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 11, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Only way I could grow a beard is to glue the stuff that falls off my scalp.


Me, too, thus the hat.

I call your combat 'stache club and raise you with the TBOC: (don't hate-LOL!)


​


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2013)

Bro... you look like Jerry Garcia with guns....  I expect you to start singing Casey Jones any second....


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 18, 2013)

[URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/jdavenport0272/media/CombatStache-1-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2013)

Crip...  I spoke to the other guy in the pic yesterday...  he's doing pretty well, but you are keeping an eye on him....

that stache is scary... very alternatively scary...


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 18, 2013)

x SF med said:


> ... that stache is scary... very alternatively scary...



Porn star scary...

LL


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

The beard had to go today...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> The beard had to go today...



I'm shocked you didn't break out the 'Just For Men'...  Old fuck!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> View attachment 9438
> 
> The beard had to go today...


 
You look like RB's less hobo-ish better groomed younger brother...  that's scary.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> View attachment 9438
> 
> The beard had to go today...


I thought the NG had a mandatory retirement age??
Reed


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 12, 2013)

Just recently received our relaxed grooming authorization.

I'll be getting one last shave and haircut Monday to do a board photo but after that I'm aiming for duck dynasty.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 13, 2013)

This guy is not in the military, but I saw him pitch last night and to call his beard epic would be an egregious understatement.  
Brian Wilson of the LA Dodgers:


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> This guy is not in the military, but I saw him pitch last night and to call his beard epic would be an egregious understatement.
> Brian Wilson of the LA Dodgers:



Not impressed.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> Not impressed.


With the beard or the guy wearing it?


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 18, 2013)

So if I order a beard off amazon can I join too?  Lol


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 24, 2013)

Beard isn't quite ready to share. I will say however, my daughter didnt recognize me on skype yesterday.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

Feast upon my freshly shorn beard, try not to get lost in it...Seriously it tangles badly.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 11, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> Feast upon my freshly shorn beard, try not to get lost in it...Seriously it tangles badly.



Sporting the 20 y/o afghani beard.... niiice...


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Sporting the 20 y/o afghani beard.... niiice...



Hahaha I wondered why I always get prompt service. But honestly you aren't kidding, when I'm allowed to let it grow it's full blown afghani.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Freefall808 (Feb 28, 2014)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.

http://nypost.com/2014/02/25/hipster-wannabes-forking-over-thousands-for-facial-hair-transplants/


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2014)

Freefall808 said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/02/25/hipster-wannabes-forking-over-thousands-for-facial-hair-transplants/



I just heard about this a few days ago. I would gladly scalp everyone having this done.
Ive had beards off and on for 20 years and now I can't fucking stand the beard adulation that's going on, that includes our "kind" as well. Fuck fashion!


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 28, 2014)

Ah but hipsters are anti-fashion, which is a fashion all of it's own. IRONY. 

Can't stand hipsters.


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Ah but hipsters are anti-fashion, which is a fashion all of it's own. IRONY.
> 
> Can't stand hipsters.



Agree, total cunts, and whinging little metro-sexual bitches... Yet they have hot girlfriends...   :wall:      Did I say they're cunts?


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 28, 2014)

pardus said:


> Agree, total cunts, and whinging little metro-sexual bitches... Yet they have hot girlfriends...   :wall:      Did I say they're cunts?



You did but I think it can be said again, and repeatedly.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 1, 2014)

What patch is that on his rig?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 1, 2014)

BFM!!!


----------



## AWP (Mar 1, 2014)

Mustache March is upon us and I am innundated with email about it and most kids don't even know a damn thing about Robin Olds. Moreover, most will only look like child molesters at the end of the month.

Then I saw this on Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustache_March
The incident with the mustache is given credit as the impetus for a new Air Force tradition, "Mustache March", in which aircrew, aircraft maintainers, *cyber operators, space operators and other Airmen* worldwide show solidarity by a symbolic, albeit good-natured "protest" for one month against Air Force facial hair regulations..."

Mad, mad props to the d-bag "operator" who included those careerfields to the exclusion of others.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Mustache March is upon us and I am innundated with email about it and most kids don't even know a damn thing about Robin Olds. Moreover, most will only look like child molesters at the end of the month.
> 
> Then I saw this on Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


My wife hates March.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Mustache March is upon us and I am innundated with email about it and most kids don't even know a damn thing about Robin Olds. Moreover, most will only look like child molesters at the end of the month.
> 
> Then I saw this on Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



http://blogs.militarytimes.com/flig...-down-gauntlet-air-force-wide-mustache-march/


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Mustache March is upon us and I am innundated with email about it and most kids don't even know a damn thing about Robin Olds. Moreover, most will only look like child molesters at the end of the month.
> 
> Then I saw this on Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


You have to know the History to understand why it was written that way, will explain after the race ends.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2014)

SOWT said:


> You have to know the History to understand why it was written that way, will explain after the race ends.


 
You....you place NASCAR over ME?

banned


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 22, 2014)




----------



## TheSiatonist (May 23, 2014)

AHA! I know there was some correlation to long hairs/beards and awareness.. 

http://www.sott.net/article/234783-The-Truth-About-Hair-and-Why-Indians-Would-Keep-Their-Hair-Long

What do you guys think of this article?


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> AHA! I know there was some correlation to long hairs/beards and awareness..
> 
> http://www.sott.net/article/234783-The-Truth-About-Hair-and-Why-Indians-Would-Keep-Their-Hair-Long
> 
> What do you guys think of this article?



It's bullshit.


----------



## DasBoot (May 23, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


>


any background on this picture?


----------



## RackMaster (May 23, 2014)

pardus said:


> It's bullshit.



That's not what my ass braid told me.


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> That's not what my ass braid told me.



I just want to go on record and say that I DID NOT edit RM's post to say this!


----------



## DA SWO (May 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> That's not what my ass braid told me.



Another Canadian Stereotype validated.


----------



## Dame (May 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> That's not what my ass braid told me.



TMI! Need brain bleach!


----------



## Brian C (May 24, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> What patch is that on his rig?



It's a Bill Murray "Chive" patch.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Dame (Jul 27, 2014)

Now, I ask you: What kind of dumb ass tries to pass himself off as these guys _knowing_ it pisses them off?


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jul 29, 2014)

It just keep going and going and going..........


----------



## devilbones (Aug 1, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> any background on this picture?


Lynyrd Skynyrd was doing a USO tour at FOB Salerno and the runway was closed.  They had to HALO in, the instruments were already on the DZ.


----------



## Dame (Aug 9, 2014)

For all ye bearded ones.
http://www.stubbleandstache.com/


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 7, 2015)

Epic beard is epic.


----------



## pardus (Apr 7, 2015)

Fan boy fapping thread...


----------

